# USP 40 Expert to 10mm



## Shadow83blk (6 mo ago)

A while back I remember that there was a USP full size 40 to 10mm conversion but the company that made the barrels stopped production. I spoke with a few gunsmiths and they said that the 40 barrel is too hard to rechamber in 10mm. Has anyone found a new source for a 10mm barrel?


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Maybe this will help? A 10mm USP Conversion? | Lifesizepotato Flexes ⋆ Primer Peak


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

I understand converting 40SW to 357 Sig, but going to 10mm might be unsafe without taking into account all the variables. Especially when it comes to hot 10mm loads.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

40s&w is generally based on 9mm platforms and for the most part 10mm slides are generally much heavier and beefier at least comparing the G22 to the G20.


----------

